
Nokia N800 does what iPhone doesn't - pg
http://gigaom.com/2007/07/06/nokia-n800-does-everything-iphone-doesnt/
======
pg
I have one and I think it has a decent chance of holding its own against the
iPhone.

There's a need for tiny computers. For programmers, the iPhone doesn't cut it,
because the user doesn't have enough control. Unless Apple makes the iPhone
more open, there's room for someone else to make the device a lot of hackers
end up carrying in their pockets. And what hackers use, they write apps for,
which in turn makes the device more valuable for everyone else. Like the Apple
II.

If you can't be root on your own computer, then it's not a computer.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Amen to that...

The N800 is the kind of open device hackers need to show users the value of
cool 3rd party apps. Either on-deck or off-deck via Flash. The iPhone
currently does not allow for either of these options which leaves a sour taste
in my mouth.

The hacking of the iPhone wont cut it either. That is just a handful of users
and does not make it a mainstream change valuable to developers.

I dont think Apple will truly open up the iPhone until there is real pressure
to do so. Maybe when "killer" 3rd party apps start gaining mainstream
acceptance and users demand the ability to install them on their own devices.

------
vlad
Wow, I was going to post about the N800 today. It just came out with Skype
support 2 days ago. I first heard about it a few days ago on buy.com -- the
previous model is selling for $139, just with a slower processor, mono
speakers, and no web cam.

A guy named ThoughtFix has many videos of the product on YouTube, such as
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE2fhlh3hJs>

PG, would this work? Give users your GrandCentral number, that rings both your
cell phone and the GizmoProject app on your N800. If they're near a WiFi
hotspot, such as at home, work, or school, the user could then pick up the
N800 and talk for free over WiFi (at home and at work.) If only the phone
rings, such as when you're in a car, you can pickup the phone. With Gizmo Out
(or SkypeOut), you can also call anybody for 2 cents a minute.

I think that's exactly how a Google-branded Phone would work. It would be such
a media device, that supports their calendar in online and offline-mode via
Gears, something this device does not have. And the large screen with 800x480
resolution means you can view web sites in landscape mode without horizontal
scrolling. You can also use a bluetooth keyboard with it.

And since Treos have a small screen, this will be the end of Palm. Also, the
end of smartphones, in general. Your phone will be a phone again!

It would also be the end of expensive phone plans! People would still need to
have a regular phone, but only with a $30 plan that includes 300 minutes --
weekends and nights are unlimited anyway, and during the day, you'll be near a
WiFi hotspot except in the car, using the Google Phone instead.

I believe this is what Google's WiFi Phone will look like and Nokia will be
the company that makes it, maybe even this year! I believe Nokia's next update
to this platform will literally be the Google Phone... it has already
supported GoogleTalk for years now; they just need to integrate call/hangup
buttons on it.

